# recommendation for TRULY windproof lighters?



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

As the title suggests, I want something I can use in front of AT&T park in mid-May at noon without problem. I don't care if it sucks more fuel than my old Hummer did.

Any suggestions?


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

I would suggest Xikar's stratosphere lighter. You will NEVER have issues with wind or altitude ever again. For serious


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Xikar Torch, LiL Buddy Torch, neither will let you down.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I've never seen my Blazer CG001 go out. Ever.


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive been using the Xikar Tech and it works great.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

My Xikar Crossover holds up better to wind than any other torch I've used to date.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

My recommendation: If the wind is _that _strong, why bother smoking a cigar? If it's really blowin' that hard, I'm gonna guess it's not likely to be a very enjoyable experience.


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. After looking at your various recommendations, I decided to go with the Xikar Tech. I've never had bad luck with a Xikar product.

And Ninja, your point is well taken, but sometimes you just need a really windproof lighter.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

While windproof lighters may stay lit in the wind, they often
do a poor job lighting cigars in those same condition.
In the wind, few things are better than torches.


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a torch...one of the original Blazers. It's only so-so in the wind. We'll see how the Xikar does. If it doesn't work well, I'll come back and ask for more ideas.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

mzimmers said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys. After looking at your various recommendations, I decided to go with the Xikar Tech. I've never had bad luck with a Xikar product.
> 
> And Ninja, your point is well taken, but sometimes you just need a really windproof lighter.


You're that Hollywood arsonist, aren't you?!


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

Well...I got the Xikar tech last week. For two days, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Then, suddenly, it just quit working. The Piezo is still good (I can see and hear the spark), but no fuel is being delivered. Tank's full and has been bled. Dunno what the problem is. Part of me says just send it back, but part of me wants to take it apart and see what's wrong.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like everyone likes Xikar. The one I bought did not last a month. I think any adjustable torch lighter would be good for the wind. I bought a few on ebay for $3 and they lasted about a year. I bought a box of the Ronson torch - about $5 each - they seem to work fine.
The only lighter that I will spend more than $5 on is a St Dupont torch lighter. Duponts are fantastic - you need to use the best grade gas in your lighters, or the jets tend to plug. Low grade fuel burns dirty - buy cheap fuel - buy cheap lighters - and toss them when they quit.


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought I was using pretty good fuel (Visol), though it is a little old. Anyway, it's on its way back to Xikar. I'll look at the DuPont lighters; thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Keep us posted. I'll be curious to hear if Xikar tells you what the issue was or just replaces it.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

My understanding is that Xikar is pretty good with their warranties. It is nice not to have to deal with warranties. If it is $5 or less, just toss it. I have never had to send in a Dupont lighter. I always use their fuel, so it burns clean. It is a bit of pain in the A$$ to buy dupont fuel - but it works.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

In San Fran, engaging in the act of smoking in public might get you arrested, tazed, or both. LOL

It would seem that pretty much any butane torch style lighter should do the job. Even a cheapo Ronson Jetlite holds up to a good stiff breeze. Then again, that sort of environment doesn't seem like a place to enjoy a cigar in the first place. If smoking in such extreme conditions is your bag, maybe some sort of hardcore soldering blowtorch or one of those things used to make a creme brulee would suit your needs.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

mzimmers said:


> Well...I got the Xikar tech last week. For two days, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven. Then, suddenly, it just quit working. The Piezo is still good (I can see and hear the spark), but no fuel is being delivered. Tank's full and has been bled. Dunno what the problem is. Part of me says just send it back, but part of me wants to take it apart and see what's wrong.


I've had initial quality issues with Xikar, but their customer service is legendary, and the replacements they sent have been functioning perfectly for a year so far.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

talidin said:


> I would suggest Xikar's stratosphere lighter. You will NEVER have issues with wind or altitude ever again. For serious


I second this - I came in here hoping this one had been brought up - love it. We have reports of them working on boats and bikes


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Xikars replacement policy is the best in the business as far as I am concerned. If you bring one into our shop we will fix it or replace it no matter where you bought it. The immediate gratification of that and no cost to ship it somewhere is amazing. If you have a local place that sells them --take advantage of that and enjoy your Xikar!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I use a Xikar Element dual flame! Works great and I have yet to have any problems! Fuel consumption is good too. I can get 6-9 smokes before having to refill.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

talidin said:


> I would suggest Xikar's stratosphere lighter. You will NEVER have issues with wind or altitude ever again. For serious


Second


----------



## mzimmers (Nov 19, 2011)

Got my Xikar back yesterday. (Actually, it appears I got a brand new one in retail packing and all.) So far, so good. If nothing else, I've learned that Xikar's customer service is very, very good.


----------



## 42niner (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been a fan of the Dupont Extend for many years. Never had a problem with it. Recently, though, I felt I wanted to go with a soft flame so I bought a Xikar EX...









It is absolutely windproof.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> If smoking in such extreme conditions is your bag, maybe some sort of hardcore soldering blowtorch or one of those things used to make a creme brulee would suit your needs.


I actually like my Harbor Freight torch and keep it in the smoking gazebo. Got mine at the local HF store for seven bucks on sale, think they are about nine normally. I have filled this thing with the cheapest butane and it keeps on firing. Never counted but would guess it would fire up a box full of cigars before a refill.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

As soon as funds allow, I'm going to get the Xikar LP9 branded EXII.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

42niner said:


> I have been a fan of the Dupont Extend for many years. Never had a problem with it. Recently, though, I felt I wanted to go with a soft flame so I bought a Xikar EX...
> It is absolutely windproof.


I have one of those. It has an ingenious design, which allows it to stay lit under very windy conditions. Unfortunately, there's a difference between staying lit and being useful for lighting a cigar. It's a soft, "candle flame" lighter, and wind blows the candle flame around so much that it's very hard, if not impossible, to light a cigar.

This is not a knock against the Xikar EX (and EX II). I love mine, and it's my first choice under non-windy conditions. But when it gets breezy, I switch to a torch-flame lighter (my Xikar Ultra combo).


----------



## ltcal94 (Sep 18, 2010)

_"In San Fran, engaging in the act of smoking in public might get you arrested, tazed, or both. LOL"
_

So true :rotfl:


----------

